# crs/rcs with cardinal tetras?



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

has anyone had success with cardinal tetras with their crs/rcs?

will the cardinals keep the population in check or simply eat all of them?

thanks for the input


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

CRS/RCS babies will be live food for the cardinal tetras.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

im thinking of getting only 3 cardinal tetras.. will 3 really diminish the entire population?

what are some fish that will work n still look nice? i have an oto and its doing great.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

ninjaturtle said:


> im thinking of getting only 3 cardinal tetras.. will 3 really diminish the entire population?
> 
> what are some fish that will work n still look nice? i have an oto and its doing great.


If you have planted tank babies may survive...

but on another note... you probly.... probly shouldn't get 3... they need to be in groups.....

same goes for oto.. probly get a group of them...


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

would the babies have a better chance if i got espei rasbora or hengeli rasboras instead?


----------

